# Heading to the theatres today?



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

A lot of people head to the movies on Christmas Day. What are you all planning on seeing?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

We usually don't, but are considering it this year. I think the roads are too icy and snowy today, though. And, I've got a new toy to play with!!


----------



## Newbie Girl (Oct 27, 2008)

We'll be seeing "Marley & Me"


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I used to spend late (I mean really late) Christmas Eve nights at the theaters in Japan. (Instead of cheaper early shows, its the last showing of the night that is the cheapest at 10-ish bucks). The closest theater was two town away too.

Now we live down the street from the theater, but we spent Thanksgiving movie hopping with some family. My kindle came in really handy that day.

Today, I think we are baking together.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Jeff said:


> Psst, Harvey <whispering> Change your signature to Kindle Owner.


Ahh, doing that now! Somebody reminded me of that in one of the Christmas threads and I forgot to do it!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Ahh, doing that now! Somebody reminded me of that in one of the Christmas threads and I forgot to do it!


No movies today (I don't think, but who knows!), but we're going out for seafood!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

We're all trying to figure out what movie to see tonight.  Going to the movies on Christmas night has been a long tradition with our family.  It's a good way to wind down from the presents and all the food...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't think I've ever been to the movies on Christmas day. I remember years ago, a guy at work told me about going to see The Godfather Part 3 on Christmas Day (the day it opened) and I almost fainted. LOL

We may be going to see Slumdog Millionaire on Saturday with my mom. She gave us all movie passes for Christmas and she wants to see it.

L


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Really yummy seafood, and the best pumpkin pie I've ever had for dessert!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I don't think I've ever been to the movies on Christmas day. I remember years ago, a guy at work told me about going to see The Godfather Part 3 on Christmas Day (the day it opened) and I almost fainted. LOL
> 
> We may be going to see Slumdog Millionaire on Saturday with my mom. She gave us all movie passes for Christmas and she wants to see it.
> 
> L


What a hoot - a friend of mine recommended Slumdog Millionaire to me, so we'll probably check that out soon. Jan and I love Bollywood movies, anyway, and that one looks really good.

BTW - if you enjoy movies about India, another must-see is "Outsourced." Jan and I watched that the other night - it was hilarious!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

The one and only time I went to the movies on Christmas night was to see HP and the Sorcerer's Stone.  

For now, I'm bulging with Christmas food and I don't even want to move.


----------



## qotdr (Nov 22, 2008)

We have often done a movie on X-mas day, especially the Harry Potter movies. It's really nice because the places are empty. Nothing we wanted to see this year though, so we stayed home.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

We contemplated seeing Bedtime Stories, but I am not an Adam Sandler fan. Hard to find a movie this year that appealed to all five of us.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Harvey said:


> We contemplated seeing Bedtime Stories, but I am not an Adam Sandler fan. Hard to find a movie this year that appealed to all five of us.


Sometimes I like Sandler and sometimes I don't. I thought this one might be okay. Lacey Schwimmer (SYTYCD and Dancing with the Stars) is in it, so I definitely want to see it, but I'll wait for the DVD.


----------



## Brian (Nov 13, 2008)

Harvey said:


> We contemplated seeing Bedtime Stories, but I am not an Adam Sandler fan. Hard to find a movie this year that appealed to all five of us.


We go every year. This year the seven year old chose Bedtime Stories. The seventeen year old didn't want to go but ended up busting a gut for pretty much the entire movie. It is typical Adam Sandler. I don't mind him, it's Jim Carrey I can do without.

Harvey Congratulations on the Kindle.

-Brian


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't normally do movies on Christmas because my parents lived in a rural area.  However, our community always had a dance on Christmas night.  People would come from 60-90 miles around.  There was a live band and the women in the community brought in food and non-alcholic beverages that could be purchased.  (The money was used to do things for the community!)  The town was packed with people -- it was a good time.  The dancing was fun and it was great getting to see and visit with old friends.  The tradition died out a few years ago, but most of the people in my age group always laugh about the Christmas dance!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Tippy, that's a great story.  I grew up in a small rural town, even though I couldn't wait to escape to the big city, nothing can compare to the sense of community in a small town.  Everybody knows everyone.  You wave to whoever is walking down the street.  And the whole community comes together for events.  I do miss that.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Tippy said:


> I don't normally do movies on Christmas because my parents lived in a rural area. However, our community always had a dance on Christmas night. People would come from 60-90 miles around. There was a live band and the women in the community brought in food and non-alcholic beverages that could be purchased. (The money was used to do things for the community!) The town was packed with people -- it was a good time. The dancing was fun and it was great getting to see and visit with old friends. The tradition died out a few years ago, but most of the people in my age group always laugh about the Christmas dance!


Tippy,
When I was about 10, my family went to Nebraska to spend Christmas with my dad's sister and her family. My uncle's parents lived in a farming community and they had one of the Christmas night dances. It was so much fun and I have never forgotten about it. I always thought my Nebraska cousins were so lucky to have things like that to go to and they thought they were lame!


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Angela,  A good time is always what you make it!  It doesn't take a lot to have good times with people you care about!  However the Christmas Dance was a terrific time!


----------

